# M3i Zero 1.4 firmware fix coming soon



## shaunj66 (Aug 22, 2009)

*M3i Zero 1.4 firmware fix coming soon*
This Monday, 24th August


The M3 Team have been in contact with us to let us know that they plan to issue a fix for the M3i Zero this Monday, the 24th August. No word on whether they'll be using the standard 1.4 firmware fix or have something different up their sleeves.

You can expect GBAtemp to post the new firmware file as soon as it's are made available, so owners of the M3i Zero should check back this Monday for further information.






 Discuss


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 22, 2009)

At last a reliable source not a third party retailer or unknown/unoffical Chinese website!


Thanks for the info Shaun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roll on Monday


----------



## asdf (Aug 22, 2009)

The iTouch2 can be updated? I didn't know that. Great news.


----------



## Hardkaare (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm hoping for something different thats's worth the waiting.

Instead of just changing the icon and name.


----------



## Ralek (Aug 22, 2009)

Hope this is not some sort of prank after all ^^


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Aug 22, 2009)

Ooooo aaaa itouch2 is updateable. They might just be doing like the R4i Gold where you have to buy a new one :\


----------



## Opium (Aug 22, 2009)

The M3 team told me the itouch2 was not updateable when I did my review. Very strange. I hope they do find a way to make it work though, it's not too bad a card.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 22, 2009)

hopefully this will now stop 'why hasn't the m3 updates yet' threads. 

anyway i hope they come up with a proper update.


----------



## SeZMehK (Aug 22, 2009)

Woo, great news. Can't wait for the update.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 23, 2009)

I've pulled the information regarding the iTouch 2 for now... I think there may have possibly been some miscommunication. But I will confirm.


----------



## the-murderer (Aug 23, 2009)

wait......


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2009)

Just updated to 1.4A just in case Nintendo want to release a simultaneous release of a 1.5 firmware tomorrow. Why the hell does Flipnotes want to know my date of birth is what I want to know.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep this had to happen sooner or later. Hopefully their update will be different then all the others with the icon and name change >_>


----------



## anaxs (Aug 23, 2009)

well i guess the news was true
i was doubting the word but now i know its true
well i didnt really care if the update wwas gonna release since i have both the ak2i and m3i 0 so i dont mind
anyways its good news


----------



## jackdanielchan (Aug 23, 2009)

Ironic really, supposedly the best Dsi flashcart, and almost all other flashcarts release a new kernel update before M3 did...


----------



## anaxs (Aug 23, 2009)

i was thinking the same thing but if u hink about it
m3 has alott of flash cards they made and they each have a different firmware and they need to update those too
they also have different firmwares like touchpod and sakura which needs updating too
so they are pretty busy


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't get M3.  Why the hell do they make so much different kind of flashcarts.  What was the point of making the Itouch when they already had the M3 Real.  And what was the point of the R4i when they had the M3 Real/Zero already...


----------



## YayMii (Aug 23, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I suppose the R4i was just to take advantage of the huge market for R4's...


But wasn't M3 the makers of the original R4? Because the M3 Simply and the original R4 are identical.


----------



## kikoexe (Aug 23, 2009)

just a quick question, can i update my m3i zero even if my DSi's firmware is already at 1.4? or do i have to wait for the update first before i upgrade to 1.4?


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 23, 2009)

YayMii said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the M3 Team and the R4 Team were working along side each other. Though with the R4 Teams downfall, M3 has taken their card up.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

kikoexe said:
			
		

> just a quick question, can i update my m3i zero even if my DSi's firmware is already at 1.4? or do i have to wait for the update first before i upgrade to 1.4?



I am guessing yes, because M3i Zero uses USB to flash itself.. However, this is not confirmed for they haven't said anything about their fix..
I suggest you wait for further announcement..


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, I'm pretty sure the cards came from the same factory. I had one of the original R4s and all it would take to turn it into a M3 was to remove some solder and bridge a different connection with some solder. So they where basically the same thing.


----------



## perkele (Aug 23, 2009)

YayMii said:
			
		

> But wasn't M3 the makers of the original R4? Because the M3 Simply and the original R4 are identical.


R4 Team created the R4 card first and took care of the updates.
M3 Team just slapped their name on the card, released the updates a day later than the R4 Team and upped the price of the card with U$5.00.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 23, 2009)

great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is just the matter of time


----------



## jayx3m (Aug 24, 2009)

kikoexe said:
			
		

> just a quick question, can i update my m3i zero even if my DSi's firmware is already at 1.4? or do i have to wait for the update first before i upgrade to 1.4?



Hey kiko, you're here.  I think yes, you can update regardless of your firmware. Since it's done via USB, we don't need another DS to update.


----------



## OzModChips (Aug 24, 2009)

perkele said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmm
they where prety much the same price. 
M3 simply might have been $1 usd cheaper


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2009)

Must be America's Monday. Rest of the world has to wait as usual.


----------



## raing3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Or it could be M3's definition of "it will be released soon"... meaning it will be delayed over and over again


----------



## larssini (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm waiting 4 the update  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure of the m3i zero update really comes today


----------



## KamuiX (Aug 24, 2009)

Let's hope that we won't see the same fake release dates as the ones we saw with the m3i zero card (release dates started from april or may i think and finally we got the card in July)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 24, 2009)

something strange tht will only be looked once it's out or seen on the market


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

i jus hope it coomes out today


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 24, 2009)

@Shaun if your reading this can you email/message them back and get an update thanks


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

its not being inpatients but im tired of waiting so if u cud please ask them

thanks


----------



## Clookster (Aug 24, 2009)

KamuiX said:
			
		

> Let's hope that we won't see the same fake release dates as the ones we saw with the m3i zero card (release dates started from april or may i think and finally we got the card in July)



Actually, the lies came and come from the M3i Team. It's not about fake dates, it's about *an incompetent, idle and lying team*. 

There won't be any update today, tomorrow or the day after for you. Live with it and get another card.


----------



## funem (Aug 24, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> KamuiX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There will be an update they have too much at stake not to release one. Though the waiting is getting on my nerves to be honest.


----------



## Clookster (Aug 24, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> [
> There will be an update they have too much at stake not to release one. Though the waiting is getting on my nerves to be honest.



Yes, there will be an update someday. Of course. But I don't think that there are going to be much people left that care about it. 

An new card at DX costs ~12$. Let's better talk about which card to switch now... -.-


----------



## funem (Aug 24, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am guessing you are new here....  M3 has a big following, there will be an update... switching cards will work, for now. One day there will be another Nintendo update, then the card you switch to may be the last one to be updated to work on it... patience is all that is needed right now.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Aug 24, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> KamuiX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow you're an idiot M3 sometimes delays and when they do they only delay like once and ussually it's just a few extra days.

Right now M3 products are in the top 3 (since the R4 died) up with the acekard and cyclo. Maybe you should stop bashing on a team that you probably just hate because you're an impatient little kid not getting what he wants.

Do you even have an m3 product? I very much doubt you do, I bet you're just a fanboy of either the cyclo or acekard and trying to get people to hate m3 too. You sir can go away.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

wel yeah we all know that m3 is a top flash card manufacturer
but it would be nice for some new from them if they are gonna delay the release
im not being inpatient if u think i am 
im jus saying it would be nice for some confirmation of a delay


----------



## Islay (Aug 24, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> DarthTheufel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man the m30i is not in the top 3 the ezflash beats it easy, it has far higher build quality, I own a sakura and the ezflash, the Sakura is ok, but not in the top 3.
also the ezflash can play homebrew far better.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

Islay said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



r u ok?
ezflash better than m3
i kno ezflash is a good card but better than m3 ...no i dnt think so
and ur saying that it has better build quality
i had a ezflash vi and it broke the second day i had it for
i got a refund and decided to get ak and that hasnt givin me any problems and now i have both  m3 i 0and ak2i and thry havnt given me the slightest of problems so i dont know where ur goin with ez flash being better than m3
ez flash is fricken slow unlike m3 n ak


----------



## Islay (Aug 24, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> Islay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I give my own test, stamped on the 2, guess which broke, the m3 is made of weak plastic.
before that i tested homebrew on the 2 90% of them error-ed on sakura.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 25, 2009)

u dont always have to use sakura
get the dual firmware
its a big advantage for the m3 and u must not car about sppeed cuz ez flash is a snail 
anyways touchpod firmware has way better compatibility with hombrew and sakura is mainly used to play games and multimedia so in my eyes m3 is way better but we all have our opinions


----------



## funem (Aug 25, 2009)

Can you please take the pros and cons of M3i to another topic and keep this one on topic ?


----------



## Islay (Aug 25, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> u dont always have to use sakura
> get the dual firmware
> its a big advantage for the m3 and u must not car about sppeed cuz ez flash is a snail
> anyways touchpod firmware has way better compatibility with hombrew and sakura is mainly used to play games and multimedia so in my eyes m3 is way better but we all have our opinions




no the 2.0 firmware has made the booting as fast if not faster then the sakura, sakura uses the trick of of a video when staring a back up to make it seem faster xD, longer boot seem sorter with a little animation.
thought the 2.0 cant play videos and requires mood shell.

p.s: I started the duel boot how, how can i switch between them ?

funem

as good as done, last post about it.


----------



## jibtser13 (Aug 25, 2009)

whens it coming out im getting impatient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol thats what my brother would sound when he finds out its not out yet


----------



## GreenBanana (Aug 25, 2009)

Sakura 1.41 has been out since the 23rd according to HandHeldSources.com  The question is why aren't they saying whether it fixes the DSi 1.4 firmware or not.  News like this needs to be stamped on a front page in 40-point font at the very top.  They just need to do something as simple as typing out whether this firmware update indeed provides a fix or if it's just a stalling tactic and they're really, really confused in the head.


----------



## funem (Aug 25, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Sakura 1.41 has been out since the 23rd according to HandHeldSources.com  The question is why aren't they saying whether it fixes the DSi 1.4 firmware or not.  News like this needs to be stamped on a front page in 40-point font at the very top.  They just need to do something as simple as typing out whether this firmware update indeed provides a fix or if it's just a stalling tactic and they're really, really confused in the head.



Thats ( Sakura 1.41 ) the OS for the card not the firmware. Think of the update you are waiting for to fix the Nintendo OS update as the bios for your card ( M3 call it the Core ) and Sakura as the opperating system, a bit like windows is to your PC. Without the Core update the DSI will not allow the M3i to run on it. When they patch the core, then the DSi will see the card as a valid card and allow Sakura to run on it, which will then give you your menus etc.....


----------



## joe2001 (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe they've found some error on this firmware at the last minute. Shit happens...


----------



## KamuiX (Aug 25, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> DarthTheufel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As for me Yeah i had M3 Perfect CF with my DS phat, M3 Real with my DS Lite and now M3i Zero with my DSi. I still believe that M3 team has the best products for me. I'm not complaining about the delay. I can wait couple of weeks. I'm complaining for the Fake release dates that the team announce, First for their card and now for their updates. It's idiotic to announce a close release date again and again, just not to have people complaining. Be kind from the start and say i'll release a fix in September,October,November... This dog-cat game ,oo a new release date let's chase/hope after this one, is stupid


----------



## jo.w1980 (Nov 16, 2009)

can i upgrade my itouch2 dsi to 1.4 firmware caompatible? if so where? thanks


----------

